# Spektrum DX5e vs DX6i - Different throw!



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was having lots of trouble persuading my FWRR Ruby to operate at Rog's steamup a couple of weeks ago using my new DX5e TX. Last week, my old DX6i returned from repair (with a few problems, like flat batteries - it had been left on - and a broken charge plug.) My loco had been set up and used with the DX6i several times, so I was surprised it didn't seem to want to work with the DX6i.

I had wondered if the DX5e was not telling the servos how much to move (throw) as my reversing lever didn't seem to operate very well. When I got the DX6i back I did a re-bind to it and tested the throw, and lo-and-behold the throw was longer - it pulled the reversing lever against the stop. I then checked the DX6i parameters and it was set to 100% throw on all channels - no messing about there.

So the DX5e ain't telling the rcvr and servos to work like the DX6i does. I don't think it is adjustable? Anyone else noticed this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Make sure the Hi/Lo Rate switch on your DX5e is set to Hi. The Lo position decreases the throw.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hi - Lo switch being set to low is the most likely problem. 
However, I had a couple of fairly early DX5e systems that had been incorrectly programmed at the factory for stick throw. 
I sent them back to the Australian agent who reprogrammed the stick throw for me. 
Since then they have kindly sent me a Word document copy of how to do it. I can forward the file in case anyone else needs it. Just send me an E mail, not via this site, and I will reply with an attachment.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Horizon Hobby (kudos to them) replied about the same time with the same suggestion - and yes, my Rate switch is set to LO. 

The real problem is that the User Manual, which clearly describes the Hi-Lo Rate switch, was not included in the box when I bought it. I think they'd had it out for display.


----------

